# Thorichthys pasionis "Laguna Noh"



## Rob Olivier (Dec 25, 2016)

This is my first post in this nice group. 
After thirty years I started again with the hobby, I bought a group of six young Thorichthys pasionis "Laguna Noh" and 9 Ilyodon furcidens to distract them a bit.

Thorichthys pasionis "Laguna Noh"




























Ilyodon furcidens


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Good looking fish. I just picked up 6 thorichthy maculipinnis. What size tank are you keeping yours in?


----------



## Rob Olivier (Dec 25, 2016)

Maculipinnis is also very beautiful, good luck with them! My tank is 160 x 60 x 60 in centimeters. That is about 152 gallons.


----------



## lizardboy (Jun 10, 2015)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## EdyO (Nov 14, 2016)

Nice fish Rob :thumb:


----------



## Rob Olivier (Dec 25, 2016)

Thanks all!


----------



## Rob Olivier (Dec 25, 2016)

A new macro shot.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Great looking pasionis! I have a group of 10 juveniles along with some meeki in my 220gal. It took me years to stumble across some for sale locally. Thorichthys don't get enough credit!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rob Olivier (Dec 25, 2016)

CjCichlid said:


> Thorichthys don't get enough credit!


I agree with you Chris, thanks for your reply.

Another pic to make Thorichthys more popular. :wink:


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Excellent! Any pictures of the entire setup?


----------

